# 2011 Cruze coolant odor, core replaced twice and then.....



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not a forum n00b and am using an iPod touch to try and search. Many problems. Back to the car. Been to the dealer 3 times for coolant leaking. Fogging the wind shield and strong odor. 4 if you count the hvac reflash.

Now got back from the dealer and was told gm says not to replace anything, they are aware of other similar issues, 
and not to take any action til they have a fix.

Meanwhile I'm getting a nagging headache from the dexcool vapors. Has anyone else seen this? If this is inappropriate, handle however needed.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Tell them to give you a loaner car until the fix is found. I just had my heater core changed as well. I still get the smell maybe not as much as before probably due to the fact that its been warm outside lately. but now I also smell a rubber burning that wasn't there before. Of course the dealer drives car for 5 minutes and claims all is well now.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This isn't good. GM can take a long time to come up with a fix and it makes me worry about my 2011 even though it's not giving me any cooling system trouble at the moment.


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had the same issue and have been dealing with it for some time now. My dealership found evidence of coolant on my floor which had gotten into my carpet, my carpet was replaced BUT I still have the smell periodically inside the vehicle. GM engineers are working on a solution and hope to have an answer soon. They seem to be getting more and more complaints with some of the vehicles much worse then others. Majority of the time replacing the heater core has not resolved the problem.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does any one know how to contact gm directly. I have the same problem. 
1.main line from radiator
2.water pump
3.shortage in fan causing leek of anti freez
4. Dealer found nothing but I still smell it 


Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

llullo1 said:


> Does any one know how to contact gm directly. I have the same problem.
> 1.main line from radiator
> 2.water pump
> 3.shortage in fan causing leek of anti freez
> ...


1800-222-1020 is there I'm sorry about the trouble u are having line.

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze Coolant Leak - Lemon Law Help

Just found this while searching this problem.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...excellent article find!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

llullo1 said:


> Does any one know how to contact gm directly. I have the same problem.
> 1.main line from radiator
> 2.water pump
> 3.shortage in fan causing leek of anti freez
> ...




llullo1,
Were you able to get in contact with customer service? If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Mine does it... But since I have no catalysts, dropped and tuned... I have to wait for a recall to get mine sorted... Otherwise it's just a debate waiting to happen with a dealer.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

My dealer told me today that GM engineering is working on a fix for an "odor" complaint when the heater is on. It states that this is for vehicles with no loss of coolant. 

There is no fix yet. The dealer said the notice came out the end of February.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Tell them to give you a loaner car until the fix is found. I just had my heater core changed as well. I still get the smell maybe not as much as before probably due to the fact that its been warm outside lately. but now I also smell a rubber burning that wasn't there before. Of course the dealer drives car for 5 minutes and claims all is well now.


Loaner they gave me has same issue. I am not getting into the course of action we are taking. But thanks for the replies.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Having the same issue a started my own thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5843



Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

11RS said:


> I've had the same issue and have been dealing with it for some time now. My dealership found evidence of coolant on my floor which had gotten into my carpet, my carpet was replaced BUT I still have the smell periodically inside the vehicle. GM engineers are working on a solution and hope to have an answer soon. They seem to be getting more and more complaints with some of the vehicles much worse then others. Majority of the time replacing the heater core has not resolved the problem.


Not good


----------

